# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Ζεβρακι σκουφάτο

## Alexandros

Μια φωτογραφία από ζεβρακι που έχει ένας φίλος στην Ολλανδία.

----------


## Sissy

Τι όμορφοοοο!!!!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Πραγματικά εντυπωσιακό !!!!!!!
είναι διαδεδομένο εκεί????

----------


## douke-soula

πολυ περιεργο μου φαινεται με αυτην την μυτουλα και το σκουφι
ειναι πολυ ομορφο :Party0024:  :Party0024:  :Party0024:  :Party0024:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Υπέροχο, Αλέξανδρε πως βγήκε αυτό ξέρεις;*

----------


## NoAngeL

Καλά είναι κουκλί σκέτο!!

----------


## Alexandros

> είναι διαδεδομένο εκεί????


Δεν ξέρω




> *Υπέροχο, Αλέξανδρε πως βγήκε αυτό ξέρεις;*


Είναι από μεταλλάξει παρδαλό και σκουφάτο. 
Βέβαιος είναι εντελώς τυχαίο να έχεις ένα τέτοιο πουλί. Γενικά στα παρδαλό είναι δύσκολο να ρύθμισις που πάνε η βουλες.

----------


## tonis!

εχω δει σε αρκετες ''εκθεσεις'' πουλιων σκουφατα ζεμπρακια αλλα σε πετ σοπ ποτε, ουτε εχει τυχει να εχω αλλα πραγματικα ειναι καταπληκτικο!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

υπεροχο!πολυ τυχερος ο φιλος βγηκε πολυ ωραιο πουλακι!

----------


## Ryu

σκουφατο ζεμπρακι ειχα δει προσφατα στα γνωστα πετ στο κεντρο...ηταν το κλασικο γκρι αρσενικο!ηταν πολυ γλυκουλι!

----------


## andreascrete

έχω δει σκουφάτο και σε petshop στο Ηράκλειο ...την μια μέρα ήταν στην βιτρίνα και την αμέσως επόμενη είχε πουληθεί και σε πενταπλάσια τιμή απο τα κλασσικά ζεβράκια!

----------

